

Backbone hacking - khurramijaz

backbone.js resources are very limited and if some can post links they have about good tutorials for beginners , intermiediate and advance would be appreciated. thanks
======
ryanfitz
If you're using rails you can try out my gem which will (hopefully) help you
get started with backbone + rails.

<https://github.com/codebrew/backbone-rails>

------
_pius
There's a comprehensive Peepcode series for it.

<http://peepcode.com/>

